# ISO 100 missing from Canon T1i



## dupek (Jan 15, 2011)

Does any one know what happen to ISO 100 settings on T1i. The lowest one I have, is ISO200. Is my camera "busted" or is that normal?
Thanks.


----------



## Formatted (Jan 15, 2011)

Normal for my Nikon! Although on your Canon it does normally go down to ISO 100... Have they changed the firmware?


----------



## dupek (Jan 15, 2011)

I set in manual and will try to shoot some night, but the lower ISO is 200. That sucks. I had Digital rebel XT and had ISO100. Thank you Canon for downgrading my camera.


----------



## PASM (Jan 15, 2011)

Possibly you have a setting selected which makes 100ISO unavailable.
Try restore factory settings.


----------



## Formatted (Jan 15, 2011)

> Thank you Canon for downgrading my camera.


Virtually zilch difference between ISO 100 and 200, although there is some.



> Possibly you have a setting selected which makes 100ISO unavailable.
> Try restore factory settings.



I agree, I think you've accidently set a setting that prevents it to go to ISO 100, restore to factory default and also make sure you've got the latest firmware.


----------



## dupek (Jan 15, 2011)

OOOpppssss. I mess up. The Highlight Tone Priority was On. Got my 100 back. Thanks all. I should read the manual more often. Will do some night shooting. Set for bulb with cable remote. I like this remote as have button lock, so I do not have to hold down. Paid $30 for it.


----------



## dupek (Jan 15, 2011)

The HTP is set by factory. I only change the setting to have mirror lock-up ON. Never mess with the setting before. I like low ISO to have less "noise".


----------



## gsgary (Jan 15, 2011)

Check custom function for ISO expansion


----------



## xjoewhitex (Jan 16, 2011)

If you've got noise at 200 ISO im sure glad I bought a Nikon. =D


----------

